# Still in Germany!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Morning one and all,

Just a quick update to let you know what we have been up to.

Still in Schneverdingen having a great time with family but looking forward to getting on the road again next week.

Our website has been updated.......

Schneverdingen

Regards

Dean


----------

